# no buffer space after hibernate



## xwwu (Aug 19, 2010)

Dear Friends:

After deep hibernate, I think it's a good thing by atom cpu, "no buffer space" occur.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 19, 2010)

Not enough information. 
What hardware? What network card? What version of FreeBSD? What architecture?


----------



## xwwu (Aug 19, 2010)

realtek 8139 netcard, FreeBSD-8.1-release-amd64, atom330 cpu.

Regards


----------

